# Who's mowing hay today?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've got some Timothy that's ready and thinking I should cut today. Slight chance of a thunderstorm tomorrow, and morning shower on Wednesday, but otherwise clear. The one piece of Timothy is down pretty hard... Hoping the discbine picks it up ok.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Yesterday. Today, Tomorrow, Wednesday, Thursday, & Friday. We finally got a week of nice sunshine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm impressed that your ground is dry enough.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@8350HITech, that's certainly a reservation I have, but I am on slate ground. Not sure it's going to dry much with the matted timothy. You would hold off a bit?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @8350HITech, that's certainly a reservation I have, but I am on slate ground. Not sure it's going to dry much with the matted timothy. You would hold off a bit?


It looks as thick as the hair on a dogs back.......it ain't gonna dry till its cut, but it's tough for the ground to dry out either way.....grass laying on top or still standing ain't gonna let that big ball of fire do its J.O.B.
Wouldn't want to rut my fields any.......


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would lay it narrow when cut. Let the ground dry around it for half a day/ a day, then spread it wide...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> I would lay it narrow when cut. Let the ground dry around it for half a day/ a day, then spread it wide...


Common practice here to on heavy ground, lay it narrow, let the ground dry between the rows for a day or two if required, then ted it out.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It rained hard last night, noticed lots of lodged Timothy on the drive this morning.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Neighbor direct cut some of my barley sat night just before the heavy rain..he got real lucky cause the field was already half down...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @8350HITech, that's certainly a reservation I have, but I am on slate ground. Not sure it's going to dry much with the matted timothy. You would hold off a bit?


I may hold off but I'm making that decision based on knowledge of specific field conditions. I'm on slate too (mostly, some sand stone here and there) but everyone has different conditions even here in the same zip code. I know there are spots where I could find standing water if I started mowing today. There are spots where I wouldn't and may decide to mow something after I'm back from delivering a load of 2015 hay. The breeze is helping immensely right now.

Agree with the others about laying a narrow swath once you start rolling, though since you're using the fluffer tedder that may not work as well. Maybe time to try one of the rentals that Zimmerman has.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Mowing this afternoon - fingers crossed!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking. I'm going to check the field now.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well the plan was to mow today but now they're saying close to an 1" of rain this evening and tonight and it's already pushing into northern SC. So we'll hold off until tomorrow. Dark clouds are already rolling in. 1" shouldn't hurt on the ground moisture, it's pretty dry right on top now.

paoutdoorsman, we have some hay that looks like that and worse.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I plan on starting Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hoping tomorrow if the forecast doesn't change. ..and that's a big IF.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The ground was fine. I mowed the thick heavy down piece, and was impressed that the 1411 handled it very well. Also mowed another first year piece. Full sun and a good breeze at the moment. Laid it narrow to give the ground some sun. I'll rent a 4 star rotary and spread it later. Would it be better to ted it tonight or in the morning?


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Tomorrow. Rain here today.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good PA....beautiful country youse guys have up there  looks like a Mt. Everest behind you 
I miss Pennsylvania at times.....loved going trout fishin and huntin, first time I went deer huntin was outside of Dubois PA in 1969-70, we didn't even have Deer down here at the time.....scarce as hens teeth if ya ever saw one, amazing what good game management can do, corse it helps to train a bunch in from other parts of the country as well......(Wisconsin in particular  )

I would Ted it tomorrow to allow the dry up to begin on the ground......


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Cut this morning, spreading now, ready for 2 days of showers before a day of great sun followed by cloudy day and downpours following that. So with those expectations most any conditions will be a happy surprises.

8350-spent Friday night thru Sunday at daughters softball tournament in Chambersburg. You got plenty wet Saturday night and Sunday, we missed most at home got 1/2 inch.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the attitude....expect the worse, anything else is gravy...


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@SVFHAY, you were right here in our neck of the woods. I assume you had some wet games, or were you lucky enough to dodge all the showers?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

SVF, let me know when you're in town and I'll show you somewhere better to eat than the horrible AnytownUSA section of Chambersburg.

Here's my view of Everest, dawg.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> The ground was fine. I mowed the thick heavy down piece, and was impressed that the 1411 handled it very well. Also mowed another first year piece. Full sun and a good breeze at the moment. Laid it narrow to give the ground some sun. I'll rent a 4 star rotary and spread it later. Would it be better to ted it tonight or in the morning?


Ted in the morning before the hay starts drying out too much so you'll have less leaf loss.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Started mowing Sun afternoon, got the alfalfa down, started transitioning to the OG fields and it was too thick for the ol' sicklebar mower. Earliest time I could arrange to get it disced down would be tomorrow (Tuesday), and now Mr. Weatherman is predicting rain on Saturday. With the next two days only being in the mid-60s, I don't think it'll work... Maybe next week on the grass :\


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @SVFHAY, you were right here in our neck of the woods. I assume you had some wet games, or were you lucky enough to dodge all the showers?


Got lucky, Saturday was kinda overcast, nice weather to play in and they got 4 games in before the evening rain. Got kinda wet Sunday but they lost and we were well on our way home to the mountains before heavy stuff hit.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> SVF, let me know when you're in town and I'll show you somewhere better to eat than the horrible AnytownUSA section of Chambersburg.
> 
> Here's my view of Everest, dawg.


sounds good to me. I will have to wait till I'm alone because the females seem to like AnytownUSA over adventure dining.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Looks good PA....beautiful country youse guys have up there  looks like a Mt. Everest behind you
> I miss Pennsylvania at times.....loved going trout fishin and huntin, first time I went deer huntin was outside of Dubois PA in 1969-70, we didn't even have Deer down here at the time.....scarce as hens teeth if ya ever saw one, amazing what good game management can do, corse it helps to train a bunch in from other parts of the country as well......(Wisconsin in particular  )
> 
> I would Ted it tomorrow to allow the dry up to begin on the ground......


Dawg, these guys really do have a great area to live, darn good soils, pretty views and lots of diverse agriculture. My mountain top is a bit too much like Dubois, cold wet and full of deer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mowing tomorrow. Still sopping wet from yesterday's 1" in an hour rainfall we had.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Mowed today and will finish first cut in the morning. We had 1.3 inches of rain Saturday afternoon, calling for clear and sunny thru Thursday.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dropped 25 today, gonna wrap it anyways.

Guinea fowl have to be one of the dumbest things alive. Called the one landlord and let him know I was gonna mow this afternoon and to get em up so he didn't end up with chicken mcnuggets. Said it's survival of the fittest and to mow it. Me thinks those strange looking chickens weren't his ideal, more like his wife's. More like survival of the ones not quite as dumb as the others. Made one round, stupid hen got in front of the tractor then i chased her clear around an 18 acre field before it finally flew over the uncut outside round and into their yard.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Put down 3rd cutting of alfalfa this afternoon. Only about 1 to 5% in flower and most of it was laid over, but NH 488 did a fair job of cutting it. Weather looks rain free until Sunday, but who knows...Laid it wide and plan on teddering when the dew is off in the morning. Afraid to leave it wide/flat on wet sandy loam for fear of mold on the underside.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally got going at 2 yesterday.Got 60 acres down before dark.

Orchard is pollinating and chest high.Alfalfa is 5% bloom but getting rank.

Time to Get R Done.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I was going to start tomorrow. Customer said it would be dry but I knew better than that so I went out there and had a look for myself. Water is still standing in the ruts the fertilizer truck made. Maybe next week if the sun sticks around lol


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Colby,

Practically the same here. Ground is sopping wet. We have a few days of dry weather predicted,just enough to dry the fields some then another 3-4 days of rain. Geeez, I wish we could get a break! Maybe next week if the weather man is wrong. I pulled a dumb move and had the fields sprayed last month with damp ground cuz I just couldn't stand to wait anymore. Dangit if we didn't end with some ruts and those are full of water now.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear you guys are fighting the weather so bad!

Just to give you all an update, I rented an 18' Esch tedder and scattered both fields this morning. The ground dried nicely between the windrows but was still plenty damp underneath I noticed. That plan worked out nicely, and the tedder seems to have done a real nice job once I had it set. Do you guys typically run dead center between two windrows, or more off to the one side? Running center the windrows are lined up in the middle of the basket pairs. I tried running some off to the side where the windrow was lined up with one of the baskets and being thrown to the partnering basket, if that makes sense.

And a pic for you...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Worked well? Is it not raining over there?!

Usually run between the rows. Tedders in most conditions are going to give the best spread if you center the mating pairs of rotors on the rows.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Back to raking. The rain lasted three minutes.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, I think it worked well. I really wasn't sure about the piece that was real thick and heavy, but it didn't seem to struggle picking it up and scattering it. I tedded starting at 9:30, and haven't been there since 10:30 so not sure on the rain. None here in Shippensburg though. I'm going to check on it here in an hour. Will have to decide if another scatter tonight or tomorrow moring is a good idea.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

"Let the record state", the cutting of hay has commenced on our farm as of 9:00 a.m. yesterday morning. We"re just praying the forecast holds true. 70 down with another 30 plus scheduled for this morning. Let the games begin.
Very dry May, and then the rains started. It looks like a " uuuuuuuuge" crop out there. Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll probably "flat" another couple acres this afternoon! Forecast is for a 30% chance of showers 'til 11 tonight, then a window of opportunity through Saturday. Not the best drying conditions forecast, but with 3 days, we should be okay. I'll try to get some pictures this time around.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Never seen hay cure out as fast as it's curing this week. Highs around 80˚, humidity in the afternoons around 35% and a stiff NW wind. Suppose to be in the mid-90's this weekend.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yesterday was no drying day here, and we had a passing shower. Still managed to get about 500 bales in the barn. Today should be much better. We also had 19 mph winds all afternoon and my windrows tended to scatter.

On another note, I just rebuilt this little New Holland Boomer TC29D for a fella and I wanted to put a few hours on it to break it in. Put my daughter on it with the rake. She loved it.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Going to cut 2 fields today, about 17 acres total. One Tifton 85, the other Coastal. Was going to wait until tomorrow, but if I do that, it means I have to unhook the disc mower, bale lespedeza in the morning, and then rehook the mower. Doing it today means one less equipment change.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

No dry hay making weather here pop up showers every couple of days. Great for the corn but hay doesn't dry. 2 tenths to 1/2" in each shower, some areas north of us had more. Helped pull wagons the other night for the neighbor and they were struggling to get hay dry for haylage, last field they were chopping got a half hour pounding rain on it and they were trying to get that dry to chop. Drive around the neighborhood and see other hay cut and turning brown. 50 acres of my own to make goal now is to make it green and dry for beef cows and the less picky horse customers. At least so far today looks like the rain stayed west of us.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

First picture, left side, is of what I cut yesterday, right after I finished cutting, and right side is where I cut on Memorial Day.

Second Picture is of the 5610-2 and disc trying to get ahead of the volunteer growth around our new home site

Third picture is the 5610 and tedder after I finished tedding for the 2nd time today, what I cut yesterday

The Athens disc does a great job in plowed ground, but not so great on hard ground, as pictured.

It cuts almost 9' it has 22" discs with 9" spacing, and in mellow soil with it in to the spools, it will keep the 5610's busy!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Dropped 25 today, gonna wrap it anyways.
> 
> Guinea fowl have to be one of the dumbest things alive. Called the one landlord and let him know I was gonna mow this afternoon and to get em up so he didn't end up with chicken mcnuggets. Said it's survival of the fittest and to mow it. Me thinks those strange looking chickens weren't his ideal, more like his wife's. More like survival of the ones not quite as dumb as the others. Made one round, stupid hen got in front of the tractor then i chased her clear around an 18 acre field before it finally flew over the uncut outside round and into their yard.


Yep... see plenty of them flattened out in the road where people have them around here... gotta be the tards of the bird world for sure.

Reminds me of a comedy bit that ol' Tim Wilson used to do-- he was making fun of how they used to use drummer boys in warfare... "Who sends an 8 year old kid onto the battlefield with a SNARE DRUM?? Who thought that was a good idea?? Then they all LINED UP and marched out there SIDE BY SIDE onto the battlefield-- (in British accent) "Aw, Look-- Ned got shot-- it must've been a FLUKE!!" Meanwhile his buddy's over there sayin', "Yeah, you keep marchin'-- I'm gonna take cover behind this dead drummer boy over here, and I'll let ya know!"

One guinea gets flattened out on the road, the other guineas run into the road and say (in a British accent) "Eh, what happened here to poor old Ned? It must've been a fluke! Maybe someone should go for help? Come on Ned, you'll be awlright... maybe if we all gather 'round and stand in the road, we can flag down some help?? Sounds like a splendid idea to me!"

Yep, bird tards for sure...

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Dropped 25 today, gonna wrap it anyways.
> 
> Guinea fowl have to be one of the dumbest things alive. Called the one landlord and let him know I was gonna mow this afternoon and to get em up so he didn't end up with chicken mcnuggets. Said it's survival of the fittest and to mow it. Me thinks those strange looking chickens weren't his ideal, more like his wife's. More like survival of the ones not quite as dumb as the others. Made one round, stupid hen got in front of the tractor then i chased her clear around an 18 acre field before it finally flew over the uncut outside round and into their yard.


Never noticed it before, but those dirty birds go out in the hay field and dig little depressions to lay their eggs in. Just enough to feel it when you go over it with a front tire, I'm shifting up a gear next time ones in front of me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yep... see plenty of them flattened out in the road where people have them around here... gotta be the tards of the bird world for sure.
> 
> Reminds me of a comedy bit that ol' Tim Wilson used to do-- he was making fun of how they used to use drummer boys in warfare... "Who sends an 8 year old kid onto the battlefield with a SNARE DRUM?? Who thought that was a good idea?? Then they all LINED UP and marched out there SIDE BY SIDE onto the battlefield-- (in British accent) "Aw, Look-- Ned got shot-- it must've been a FLUKE!!" Meanwhile his buddy's over there sayin', "Yeah, you keep marchin'-- I'm gonna take cover behind this dead drummer boy over here, and I'll let ya know!"
> 
> ...


Haven't seen any of theirs squashed in the road yet, they do however just go poof when ran thru a discbine with the rollers cranked down tight.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

dubltrubl said:


> Colby,
> 
> Practically the same here. Ground is sopping wet. We have a few days of dry weather predicted,just enough to dry the fields some then another 3-4 days of rain. Geeez, I wish we could get a break! Maybe next week if the weather man is wrong. I pulled a dumb move and had the fields sprayed last month with damp ground cuz I just couldn't stand to wait anymore. Dangit if we didn't end with some ruts and those are full of water now.


Yep, came back from Shiner today and got into a h3ll of a storm over between Altair and Eagle Lake, on the Colorado River. Last thing they need is more rain. Was barely damp at East Bernard and then when I got to Beasley it started getting wet again as I headed south for Needville. North of town looks like they got a real downpour-- water completely standing over the end of a cotton field and by the looks of it well back up into the field-- turnrows completely under water and the cotton (almost waist high) was standing in water, no soil visible at all. Ditches are full. We didn't get as much on the southwest side of town, but it was enough to ruin Betty's laundry on the line. Puddles are full again, yard is too muddy to mow, standing water in all the low places in the pasture. Got about 2.5 inches for the week in the guage. More coming so the forecast says.

At least the cows are fat and happy here and at Shiner-- being belly deep in grass does that. At least the ponds are both brimming full at Shiner.

Lot of hay down at Shiner, but it was REALLY threatening when I left up there today around 1400... be surprised if they didn't get some thunderstorms around. Hope they got after it and got it raked and rolled before it gets washed.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> First picture, left side, is of what I cut yesterday, right after I finished cutting, and right side is where I cut on Memorial Day.
> 
> Second Picture is of the 5610-2 and disc trying to get ahead of the volunteer growth around our new home site
> 
> ...


Put a 55 gallon drum full of water (or 2) on that Athens disk-- she'll cut! Just need some extra weight...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Haven't seen any of theirs squashed in the road yet, they do however just go poof when ran thru a discbine with the rollers cranked down tight.


Yeah, guineas are just plain NASTY. I don't know WHY people mess with them. Not fit to eat from what I've heard, they're dumb as a post, and just really dirty, nasty birds that crap on EVERYTHING and really make a mess.

Never saw the attraction of the things, myself. Oh well...

Later! OL J R 

PS. Sounds like something on the menu at the local Chinese joint-- PRESSED CHICKEN!

PPS-- at least they've been tenderized... LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was hoping to mow some tomorrow morning and again Saturday morning, then remembered this weekend is the town festival, guaranteed drought breaker every year. In 2012 half the canopies blew away the second day and that pretty much ended the festival, but we did get an inch and three quarters out of it.

The one year during the festival I was tedding hay, when mowed was supposed to have 4 clear days, no more than got started and seen the wife pull into the field and thought WTF? Looked to the west and big ole storm clouds black as night, went home, a few hours later sun was out, so had her take me back as that was the last field and was going to bring the tedder home, 20 minutes after I started she pulls in again, same thing, monsoon on its way, tried a third time and same result, said the hell with it and went and helped hold things down at the beer garden.

Did get my years supply of cow hay up though, wrapped it all, almost got too dry on me as the weather was a lot better than the forecast called for, now that I want to make dry hay, forget it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah, guineas are just plain NASTY. I don't know WHY people mess with them. Not fit to eat from what I've heard, they're dumb as a post, and just really dirty, nasty birds that crap on EVERYTHING and really make a mess.
> 
> Never saw the attraction of the things, myself. Oh well...
> 
> ...


The only good thing about em, and I've heard this from numerous sources, let em loose and you can forget about having to worry about ticks on your pets, they absolutely love those things and spend most of the time in the taller grass looking for em.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Missed the rain yesterday went around us on both sides but overnight got 2 1/2" Neighbor 2 miles away only got an inch.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally, dry weather here. Mowed 2nd cut alfalfa today and 1stcut fescue. Would have liked to cut earlier in the week but had a custom baling job 40 miles from home. Baled 295 3x3's Wednesday and another 125 yesterday. Everybody and their brother has hay down here. Row crops are finally wrapping up too. Actually seeing some corn mudded in in April showing some drought stress as it hit 90+ today.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm beat up, my buddy hired a custom chopper / bagging crew and a break in the weather happened today. I mowed 46 acres with my 10 ft mower, he mowed about 40 with his 10 ft'er and his hired fellow mowed about the same as me. 130 acres laying flat tonight. The fields were a little rough, some helpful pickup owners drove around in the spring then some ground hogs went to work.

Only put one fawn through the discbine, felt bad about it even though we have way too many deer.

The custom guys merger and chopper were pretty neat to look over in the yard.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 50 acres down. Now storms this afternoon.

Perfect.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What we cut Tuesday at 10:30 .. We baled completely dry Thursday at 4 o'clock. This week the days were long the humidity was right


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> What we cut Tuesday at 10:30 .. We baled completely dry Thursday at 4 o'clock. This week the days were long the humidity was right


Same here, 1st cut overripe alfalfa/orchard cut Monday baled Wednesday at 10% moisture.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Cut Wednesday, tried to bale today, wasn't happening! See comment in chat box!


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Cut Monday early afternoon, raked wed. afternoon and baled Thursday. 10 mph. breeze low humidity all days, couldn't have had any better weather. St. LOUIS area just does not have better hay drying weather like this.My area normally is more humid than this but not this week. Orchard grass was very thick and no problems drying fast, it is about time. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2.5 tons per. acre , LUV IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Got our 8 ac of alfalfa cut Monday afternoon, teddered Tuesday AM, raked a bit late starting about 11:30 Wednesday morning, and baled Thursday. Humidity meter placed at ground level in the windrow about 10 AM was reading in the 50% range, but alfalfa at the bottom of the windrow still felt moist and the first bale (tight) measured in the high 30% moisture range using the new HT-Pro moisture tester, so I backed off until about 12 PM and the next bale read 15%. Made 234 sm sqs and Kathleen got all but 20 sold in the field that evening.

The old equipment mostly worked well; the Sperry-New Holland baler mis-tied only 3 bales; but the Hoelscher accumulator is still not working quite right. Apparently, I'm having trouble getting the correct hydraulic fluid pressure set. Set too low and the throwing arm slowly raises the two bales onto the trailer and the trailer doesn't dump. Set too high and the throwing arm throws the bales quite hard onto the trailer. The trailer dumps but then fails to return to the loading position, so I have to stop, untie the joystick, and work it manually to make the trailer lower into the loading position. In back and forth discussions with Daryl Hoelscher, the raising and lowering hydraulic cylinder control valve lacks an adjusting knob to reset the oil flow to correct the problem. Any suggestions/help on this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Done here until the Soybeans and Millet are ready. Need some rain already.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Started to cut our first cutting today. Our roundup ready alfalfa looks great, I just wish the rest of our fields looked as good.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Been too busy haying to get on the ole pooter too much lately other than to read everyone else's post for the past couple of weeks. Got first cutting off of 12 of my hay fields (the 13th field was planted this year and I don't want to cut it yet) and put into the barn(s).

It was a red-letter year for me...New to the operation is the round baler, the accumulator and grapple, the Farmall 460, and some other doodads.

I finally thought to snap a pic while baling the LAST field on Saturday. It's a ladino clover field that I fertilized the heck out of with 0-45-0 and 0-0-60, but due to the cool wet spring, the yield was off of last year by @15%. Hopefully it makes up for it the rest of the year.









I THOUGHT I was done with first cutting and I don't do ANYTHING on Sundays, but...

Uncle called today and their Gehl 1870 was broke down (see other post looking for info) so I went and baled @10 acres for him with the ole 460 and NI 4865 baler.

If he don't get it fixed before Tuesday or Wednesday, it looks like I will be baling again for him; so I parked my tractor and baler in his barn (it's @15 mile trip). I'm worried that his two JD tractors might pick on my Farmall though!!  It won't be a fair fight...I hate to see his 4430 and 4640 get torn to scrap iron if my ole Farmall gets riled.  

Hopefully the fact that I worked on Sunday will be cancelled out by the fact that I was doing a good deed/favor.

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> The only good thing about em, and I've heard this from numerous sources, let em loose and you can forget about having to worry about ticks on your pets, they absolutely love those things and spend most of the time in the taller grass looking for em.


Interesting... didn't know that. How do they do on scorpions?

Dad's been in and out of the hospital twice in the past week... why I been pretty scarce on here the past few days. Mom called me that he was having a skin infection in his crotch area and was having a lot of pain and needed to go to the ER. The put him in so they could give him IV antibiotics and keep it clean/bandaged (he's handicapped and extremely overweight and has lymphedema in his legs (in addition to a laundry list of other health problems) and they kept him in til Thursday. Brought him home, did some projects they needed doing since I spent the night up in Shiner, and then came home. Saturday morning he was "not doing well" and they called the home health nurse, his BP was like 40/20 and he was barely conscious. They took him to the ER by ambulance. Turns out he was having an allergic reaction to the antibiotic pills they had him on at home, doc upped his lasik (pee tablet) from 1 or none to 3 a day, and he wasn't drinking water like he should, so his kidneys stopped, because he was dehydrated. They got him on some Benadryl shots for the allergic reaction and IV for fluids and got him stabilized-- moved him to a room and turned him loose yesterday afternoon. He felt good enough to want to go to church yesterday evening, so we took him, didn't get home til after 10 last night. In the week he was in the hospital, he lost 74 pounds (of water). Of course with the weight off, he's getting around MUCH better.

After he got out the first time, while I was doing stuff for them, one of the projects needed some lumber scraps from when I built their porch and handicapped ramp on the front of the house, which I had tossed into the tractor shed. Got lit up by a yellow jacket that stung my ear, but got the lumber I needed. As I was carrying it out, I saw a scorpion in the grass. First one I've seen up there in about 25 years. Yesterday when Betty was doing laundry for them, she saw something funny on the wall and got to looking and turns out it was a scorpion. She got a glass from the kitchen and put over it, and slid a piece of cardboard down behind it to trap it and took it outside and left it on the porch rail under the glass to show Keira when she got up. Guess the glass blew off the railing because it was gone next time she looked out there.

I've noticed the fire ants are few and far between up there this year, the big red ants are back (with a vengeance in places) and now there seems to be a surge in the scorpion population. Oh joy. A few years ago the weather seemed just right to have black widow spiders under everything you moved or turned over... at least I haven't seen any rattlesnakes (last one I saw up there was probably 15 years ago).

Old man might just want to get himself some guineas if this keeps up! I know the SIL needs some-- she pulled 40 some-odd ticks off their stupid old beagle one night...

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I should have mowed Friday and again some Saturday, Sunday was good drying weather and no rain till tonight.

Had 8 acres given to me, guys baler is broke and it was getting to heavy anyways, I mowed it Sunday morning and baled that late afternoon, was 22-24% moisture, gonna try the sweet hay thing and see what happens. Was just enough bales to finish the row, have all my cow hay now for the year. Supposed to be clear Friday on, gonna drop 50 acres the first day and the last 35 the next.

We had a booth at our local festival Friday and Saturday, was hotter than Hades and humid as well, first time anybody can remember that we didn't have high winds, a monsoon or animals lining up 2x2. Told em they oughta give me a spot for next year, as if I'm there and should be doing something else, obviously it aint gonna rain.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking like good weather coming sandwiched by a week+ long trip for work at the other end. Time to finally get things started.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mowing another 35 in the morning, then back over to another parcel to rake/bale.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

A little over a 100 acres knocked down with the R450 today. Deere is coming to pick her back up in the morning.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Just about to go start on second cutting of AU Grazer lespedeza. Will cut and ted this morning, rake tomorrow morning, and bale Sat. morning. I have never gotten second cutting this early, it usually is right around the fourth of July.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Finally got started around here! We were patiently (some more than others!) waiting for our new arrival to come before we got started. 

The little one being held by Mrs 6 was born Wednesday June 15th her brother and sisters came for a visit at the hospital after her arrival. 
We got home the 17th and took it easy. Today I got about 26 acres knocked down, mostly orchard grass with a field of mixed grass in there too.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Orchard6 said:


> Finally got started around here! We were patiently (some more than others!) waiting for our new arrival to come before we got started.
> 
> The little one being held by Mrs 6 was born Wednesday June 15th her brother and sisters came for a visit at the hospital after her arrival.
> We got home the 17th and took it easy. Today I got about 26 acres knocked down, mostly orchard grass with a field of mixed grass in there too.


You have a great looking family congrats on the latest addition...


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Dang you were busy last fall....LOL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow 6!!! That's a great looking family. 
Congratulations!!,


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition. Children are a wonderful blessing!


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Congratulations 6 well done


----------

